
Show HN: Pear – the dating app with a Nobel algorithm - dcAM
http://www.pear.me
======
dcAM
Hello everyone! I'm the founder of Pear.

We are in beta testing at the moment, so if you would like to test app please
sign up and I'll invite you to Test-Flight (IOS only at the moment).

Also happy to collect feedback on the concept or other marketing ideas.

------
Julie_CR
In what way is this better than Tinder?

~~~
dcAM
In short, Tinder does not collect information on who you like more and who you
like less. It's a binary decision, like or not. We do generate a much finer
ranking. The ranking allows us to employ a Nobel prize winning matching
algorithm to create a limited set of relevant matches. See our website for
details.

